# Happy Birthday Rip18



## wvdawg (Apr 6, 2017)

Hope you have a fantastic day Robert!  Thanks for all of your support with the forum.
Dennis


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 6, 2017)

Happy Birthday and Many More!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 7, 2017)

happy birthday


----------



## Hoss (Apr 7, 2017)

Hope you have a great birthday Rip.

Hoss


----------



## carver (Apr 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Robert


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2017)

Sorry that I missed this yesterday BUT HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, ROBERT !!!!!    


I hope it was a good one for you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2017)

Happy belated birthday, my old Friend.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks, y'all!

I've just gotten back from an 1800 mile roundtrip drive to south Texas.  For the last half of the trip, I was either in places with no cell/internet access (and those are usually pretty cool places!) or too tired to dig out the laptop/cell phone when we got to the hotel.

One of my presents this year was a visit to one of the "photo" ranches in south Texas.  I haven't even downloaded the cards yet, but based on the back of the camera, I should have a few cool shots to share!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2017)

Just got back from Texas last night - Carta Valley - 20 miles north of Del Rio.  Can't wait to see some of your shots!  Lots of exotics down there!


----------

